# What if Gaara didn't stop Raikage from attacking sasuke at the kage summit?



## Transcendent Shinobi (Nov 22, 2014)

It looked like the raikage wasn't really phased with the pain of the amatarasu when he had shee cut his arm off. So my question is if garaa didn't arrive in time would raikage have killed sasuke and or mortally wounded him despite amatarasu prob covering most of his body?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasuke would've been killed, regardless of whether or not Gaara showed up. Darui was still there, along with C, and Sasuke was fighting on his own. 

The attack probably would've instantly killed him, though that wouldn't have mattered because at the very least he would have been fucked up beyond repair, and the Jounin would've finished him off. 

I have no idea what Ei would've done. Gaara's sand wave, followed by Darui's water wave, followed by Temari's wind, followed by Darui's Black Panther enhanced by Ei's super lightning cloak might've been able to push the flames off? Ei's leg would be pretty fucked up after all those attacks, but, I mean, I don't really see what he could have done once the Enton hit his leg other than severing it before it engulfed him entirely.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 22, 2014)

Worst case scenario : Both would have gotten killed.

Best case scenario : Raikage would lose the leg and Sasuke'd be wounded pretty badly.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasuke was lucky he didn't die there. Ei would have finished Sasuk off there and nothing would have stopped him.


----------



## Lord Aizen (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasuke and A would've died


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 22, 2014)

Not only Sasuke would've been hit by Ei's devastating blow. The fire in Ei's leg would've burned Sasuke's face. Either way.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 22, 2014)

If Gaara didn't get involved then A would've prolly lost a leg or worst


----------



## Zef (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasuke survived getting slammed into the ground by JJ Obito so he would have been fine.



LostSelf said:


> Not only Sasuke would've been hit by Ei's devastating blow. The fire in Ei's leg would've burned Sasuke's face. Either way.



Sasuke has held enton in his hand. He won't get burned by his own Jutsu.


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 23, 2014)

I am pretty sure that if Sasuke runs towards his own fire he would end up burned


----------



## Zef (Nov 23, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> I am pretty sure that if Sasuke runs towards his own fire he would end up burned



Nothing supports this though. 

_Why didn't you use Shisui's eye on Sasuke in the first place, fool!?_


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Sasuke would have diied from Ays attack, 

and as for Ay, he would have either lost another leg, or his company can assist in dispelling the flames away from his body, in which case he would most likely survive


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 23, 2014)

Ay ends up losing his leg or his lower body. Sasuke would be fine, even if he took some damage. He took Ay's Liger Bomb with no damage, and Ay's chop with negligible damage, albeit he was sent flying. I fail to see how his leg drop would outclass the other two to the point of killing Sasuke, especially when it couldn't get past Gaara's sand.

That, and Sasuke could just instantly up Susano'o to the next level to defend himself like he did with Gaara and co's onslaught.



LostSelf said:


> I am pretty sure that if Sasuke runs towards his own fire he would end up burned



He held the flames in his hand on panel and wasn't burned.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 23, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Not only Sasuke would've been hit by Ei's devastating blow. The fire in Ei's leg would've burned Sasuke's face. Either way.





LostSelf said:


> I am pretty sure that if Sasuke runs towards his own fire he would end up burned



A had the Ama flames on his arm and his arm hit Sasuke yet as we saw the Ama flames weren't on Sasuke so if Sasuke was to get hit, I doubt he would be feeling any pain from the fire of the Ama flames.


----------



## Amol (Nov 23, 2014)

Sasuke would have lost his life and A his leg .


----------



## trance (Nov 23, 2014)

Ei's leg would've been set on fire. Whilst waiting for the flames to consume him, he would've continued his assault on Sauce. Ei would eventually die while Sauce would probably marginally escape with his life from the duel. That doesn't really matter because he would've been in far worse condition to face the likes of Gaara/Mei and likely would've died anyway.


----------



## iJutsu (Nov 23, 2014)

The world would've been at peace. Without Sasuke to distract Danzo, Obito would've been mind controlled to submission. Well, they would be at peace until Naruto dies and their two ancestors get reborn again.


----------



## ARGUS (Nov 23, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Ay ends up losing his leg or his lower body. *Sasuke would be fine, even if he took some damage. He took Ay's Liger Bomb with no damage, and Ay's chop with negligible damage, albeit he was sent flying*. I fail to see how his leg drop would outclass the other two to the point of killing Sasuke, especially when it couldn't get past Gaara's sand.


Umm no, 
his susanoo was destroyed by Ays lateral chop, and his susanoo was the one that tanked liger bomb,
his body itself is getting pulverised by Ay when even Juugo wiith CS2 boost got wrecked by Ays attacks completely 

Sasuke would have died from Ays attack completely, 
if the kick wouldnt have been enough, then Ay would proceed to behead him with his next attack



> That, and Sasuke could just instantly up Susano'o to the next level to defend himself like he did with Gaara and co's onslaught.
> 
> He held the flames in his hand on panel and wasn't burned.


He barely had the reserves to control kagutsuchi,, 
he wouldnt have been able to use susanoo before Ay killed him
[/FONT]


----------



## Veo (Nov 23, 2014)

Ei would lose his leg, and maybe his life too. Sasuke would die or finished badly injured.
None of them had a clear advantage in that situation and they both could have died.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Nov 23, 2014)

worst case scenerio sasuke would of died
thing is the spikes might have had a different effect then just the regular flamed Enton and probably could of took Ei leg off before full impact


Worst case scenerio sasuke dies, Ei loses his leg


best case scenerio Ei loses a leg and sasuke suffers minimal to no damage


most likley scenerio Ei bust susano but doesn't kill sasuke and loses his leg in the process





i also fail to see why sasuke couldn't just up his susano level.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't think ether would have died, but both would have been baldy injured. From there Sasuke would activate S2-Susano'o and he'd kill Ei, though afterwards with him being so extensively exhausted Darui and Shi would have probably finished him (or Tobi/Zetsu would have to save him). So Sasuke would extremely high diff, Ei, but still have ended up dead or needing his life saved if the battle continued to play out to it's conclusion.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Nov 23, 2014)

Sasuke would have fucking died.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Nov 23, 2014)

Ei is durable and resilient as fuck - the slow-burning Amaterasu flames would have taken a long time to kill him. On the other hand, a high-momentum drop kick from super-saiyan Raikage would have pulverised Sasuke, who isn't particularly resilient nor durable. 

So, Sasuke would have died, and Raikage might have lost his leg (though if he removed his trouser leg fast enough he might have been okay).​​


----------



## ShadowReaper (Nov 23, 2014)

A loses his leg, but Sauske gets slammed.


----------



## LostSelf (Nov 23, 2014)

Zef said:


> Nothing supports this though.
> 
> weren't on Sasuke





VolatileSoul said:


> Ay ends up losing his leg or his lower body. Sasuke would be fine, even if he took some damage. He took Ay's Liger Bomb with no damage, and Ay's chop with negligible damage, albeit he was sent flying. I fail to see how his leg drop would outclass the other two to the point of killing Sasuke, especially when it couldn't get past Gaara's sand.
> 
> That, and Sasuke could just instantly up Susano'o to the next level to defend himself like he did with Gaara and co's onslaught.
> 
> ...





Bonly said:


> A had the Ama flames on his arm and his arm hit Sasuke yet as we saw the Ama flames weren't on Sasuke so if Sasuke was to get hit, I doubt he would be feeling any pain from the fire of the Ama flames.



I concede.


----------



## Blu-ray (Nov 23, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I don't think ether would have died, but both would have been baldy injured. From there Sasuke would activate S2-Susano'o and he'd kill Ei, though afterwards with him being so extensively exhausted Darui and Shi would have probably finished him (or Tobi/Zetsu would have to save him). So Sasuke would extremely high diff, Ei, but still have ended up dead or needing his life saved if the battle continued to play out to it's conclusion.



I don't think there would be any victor because Sasuke wouldn't have bothered to kill Ay even if he could. He'd still collapse the room as a diversion and go after Danzo.



ARGUS said:


> Umm no,
> his susanoo was destroyed by Ays lateral chop, and his susanoo was the one that tanked liger bomb,
> his body itself is getting pulverised by Ay when even Juugo wiith CS2 boost got wrecked by Ays attacks completely
> 
> ...





That panel alone shows Susano'o was not destroyed and he was effectively controlling Kagutsuchi, not to mention he had enough reserves to pull Kagutsuchi on Gaara and level up to higher Susano'o after this. 

He was never noted to be low on chakra until he reached Mei, and if he was fast enough to pull up Susano'o before Ay slammed him the first time and could pull Kagutsuchi before Ay's leg drop reached him, why exactly wouldn't he be able to level up Susano'o in time? Especially when he could do it at the last second against Gaara and co's quad attack?


----------



## Jagger (Nov 23, 2014)

There's also the question that Sasuke's Enton could have heavily destroyed A's leg, making it lose its momentum and the strength behind of it. Not to mention that Sasuke's Susano'O would have probably increased in power to protect the user. 

Sasuke's injuries would have been too far, but knowing that Obito/Zetsu were watching the entire thing, I'm pretty he would have survived. A, on the other hand, would have lost his leg, but not his life.

So, the one that ends with the shortest end of the stick is A.


----------

